# boliche



## galcosta

Amigos, como se dice "boliche", lugar para ir a bailar, no es exactamente un pub, es un boliche bailable.

Gracias
Gal


----------



## JT8D

galcosta said:


> Amigos, como se dice "boliche", lugar para ir a bailar, no es exactamente un pub, es un boliche bailable.
> 
> Gracias
> Gal


 
En Brasil se puede decir "danceteria".


----------



## galcosta

Brigada Jt!


----------



## Montsuel

yo siempre escuché decir "balada"!


----------



## galcosta

O sea, podría decirse..."vamos a uma balada, a dançar?" 
ou "vamos a uma dancetaria"?


----------



## JT8D

galcosta said:


> O sea, podría decirse..."vamos a uma balada, a dançar?"
> ou "vamos a uma dancetaria"?


 
Bueno, "balada" no es un lugar especifico, es cuando usted sale para bailar y puede ir a cualquier lugar.  Ya "danceteria" es una especie de "pub" donde las personas van para bailar.

Por favor, corrijan mis errores


----------



## Tomby

Eu pensava que se tratava de uma discoteca. Há bastante tempo em Espanha se ouvia uma canção, acho que cantada por um grupo argentino e depois por outro espanhol que dizia "_de boliche en boliche..._". Eu não sabia o significado, pensava que se tratava de uma "_bolera_" salão para jogar "_bowling_". Segundo o dicionário WRF "_bolera_" é "_bowling alley_". 
Estava confuso. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## JT8D

Tombatossals said:


> Eu pensava que se tratava de uma discoteca. Há bastante tempo em Espanha se ouvia uma canção, acho que cantada por um grupo argentino e depois por outro espanhol que dizia "_de boliche en boliche..._". Eu não sabia o significado, pensava que se tratava de uma "_bolera_" salão para jogar "_bowling_". Segundo o dicionário WRF "_bolera_" é "_bowling alley_".
> Estava confuso.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Creo que "discoteca" tambien pude ser usado, pero esta especie de palavras dependen mucho de la moda

Por favor, corrijan mis errores


----------



## galcosta

Jt. "cuando decís "discoteca", lo decís en portugués? "discoteca" o "dancetería" pueden usarse?

TT!!!
Me hiciste reír al acordarme de la canción. Tiene ya unos cuantos años, pero en Argentina todos la conocen. Y cuando suena o la cantan es en "brincadeira", ya que es bastante graciosa.  "De boliche en boliche me gusta la noche, me gusta el bochincheeeee (ruido, música)"  

Gal


----------



## galcosta

Jt!

palavras
palabras


----------



## JT8D

galcosta said:


> Jt!
> 
> palavras
> palabras


 
Hola Gal

Muchas gracias por la correcion.
Se puede decir discoteca em portugues e vayas a ser entendida, pero esta palabra esta un poca antiga en Brasil (es del tiempo de John Travolta y Olivia Newton-John, osea, anos 80). Pero todo eso es una question de moda.
Saludos,

JT


----------



## brighton rock

JT8D said:


> Hola Gal
> 
> Muchas gracias por la correcion.
> Se puede decir discoteca en portugues y serás entendida, pero esta palabra es un poco  antigua en Brasil (es del tiempo de John Travolta y Olivia Newton-John, osea, años 80). Pero todo eso es una cuestión de moda.
> Saludos,
> 
> JT


----------



## JT8D

Gracias Brighton, me ayudaste mucho


----------



## Tomby

JT8D said:


> Hola Gal
> Muchas gracias por la correcion.
> Se puede decir discoteca em portugues e vayas a ser entendida, pero esta palabra esta un poca antiga en Brasil (es del tiempo de John Travolta y Olivia Newton-John, osea, anos 80). Pero todo eso es una question de moda.
> Saludos,
> JT


Então eu devo pertencer à época do "Baile da Paroquia" dançando "La Pachanga".


----------



## JT8D

Tombatossals said:


> Então eu devo pertencer à época do "Baile da Paroquia" dançando "La Pachanga".


 
Não fique triste TT, não estou muito melhor que você


----------



## Montsuel

galcosta said:


> O sea, podría decirse..."vamos a uma balada, a dançar?"
> ou "vamos a uma dancetaria"?



nunca escuché "dancetaria"!.. tengo 2 hermanos viviendo en São Paulo y cada vez que los visito me invitan: 
Vamos pra balada hoje?
Hoje tem balada na Carol! (nombre de un "boliche")
etc


----------



## JT8D

Montsuel said:


> nunca escuché "dancetaria"!.. tengo 2 hermanos viviendo en São Paulo y cada vez que los visito me invitan:
> Vamos pra balada hoje?
> Hoje tem balada na Carol! (nombre de un "boliche")
> etc


 
Hola Montsuel,

No es dancet*a*ria, es dancet*e*ria. Como yo explique arriba salir para balada es salir para bailar. Como usted mismo dijo "Carol" es adonde ocurre la balada, "Carol" no es la balada. "Carol" es una danceteria (o discoteca).
Espero que tenga aclarado.

Saludos,

JT

Por favor, corrijan mis errores


----------



## galcosta

Jaaa!! TT, Jt, me hicieron reir..."La Pachanga" conozco, claro, "*Baile da Paroquia*" que es??
con respecto a la edad...crecer duele, es terrible! Al ser "grande" la vida es mas tranquila, uno se vuelve mas tranquilo, eso hay que disfrutar!! Por mi...que pase el tiempo...y rápido! Y me voy al baile da Paroquia antes que se me haga tarde!!

Besos 
Gal


----------



## Haleymarie

y como se dice bowling en espanol?


----------



## Mangato

Haleymarie said:


> y como se dice bowling en espanol?


 
*Bolera *al local donde se practica y *bolos* al juego


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> *Bolera *al local donde se practica y *bolos* al juego



Nada más que en Guatemala le decimos *boliche*, sin más. 

Por acá los bolos son los borrachos. 

Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

Me imaginaba que era así en gran parte de Hispanoamérica.  Los viejos y queridos PICAPIEDRA, que por aquí veíamos iban a jugar al boliche.  Y la serie  creo que estaba doblada al español en México.


----------



## Haleymarie

Muchisimas gracias!!! Escribi boliche pues soy dominicana y también le llamamos así...


----------



## daippaz

Me partí de risa con estas conversaciones. Incluso fui a escuchar la canción de boliche en boliche y me sentí en el túnel del tiempo, volviendo a los años 80.
Pasé por aqui para preguntar sobre "pista de dança" en espãnol estaría bien decir "salón de baile"?
Saludos.


----------

